# Photos show autistic woman fused in sofa in her waste with cleaning products around her



## january noir (May 10, 2022)

There are no images to show (blurred out, thank God), but Oh my Lord...  Sick. 

I know there are similar stories from time to time, but the horror never goes away when I read stuff like this.  I can't imagine.





__





						Photos show autistic woman fused in sofa in her waste with cleaning products around her
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Cheekychica (May 10, 2022)

OMG I read the article and I'm mad that they didn't post any photos of those parents.


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2022)

Cheekychica said:


> OMG I read the article and I'm mad that they didn't post any photos of those parents.


The parents are posted in the 1st picture, to the right of the couch.


----------



## january noir (May 10, 2022)

Cheekychica said:


> OMG I read the article and I'm mad that they didn't post any photos of those parents.


I added the picture.


----------



## Chicoro (May 10, 2022)

I read that this baby couldn't speak or move but she could move her eyes. She could see what was happening. I know she was an adult, but the cruelty wrought upon this human being. And, she was their natural child. May God rest her soul.


----------



## Cheekychica (May 12, 2022)

faithVA said:


> The parents are posted in the 1st picture, to the right of the couch.


I must have scrolled right by them


january noir said:


> I added the picture.


Thank you- they look how I imagined they would. Absolutely sick.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (May 16, 2022)

If they could not care for her, why didn’t they seek help from „the state“ or hire a caregiver? This is so sad. They must‘ve been desperate. How could they just leave her to soil herself and starve to death?


----------



## january noir (May 16, 2022)

ThursdayGirl said:


> If they could not care for her, why didn’t they seek help from „the state“ or hire a caregiver? This is so sad. They must‘ve been desperate. How could they just leave her to soil herself and starve to death?


I know, right?!   And no one else knew about it?  This world is mad!


----------



## fluffyforever (May 16, 2022)

How did this go on unnoticed for 12 years? Even if desperate, any sane parent would have tried to do something over the years she was in that sofa.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 16, 2022)

They could have put her in a home. I know she had bed sores and pressure ulcers. Those things are super painful. 12 years of her bottom eaten away per the article....she died miserably. Execution for these 2 bums would be too easy.


----------



## nysister (May 20, 2022)

What kind of evil does this? They didn't seek help of any kind? Why would you do this to any living creature, let alone your daughter?


----------

